# Dialerschutz.de geht gegen Trittbrettfahrer vor



## sascha (11 Januar 2005)

*Einstweilige Verfügung: Dialerschutz.de geht gegen Trittbrettfahrer vor*

Dialerschutz.de hat vor dem Landgericht München I eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Münchner Unternehmen Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG und dessen Geschäftsführer erwirkt. Damit geht Dialerschutz.de gegen den Versuch eines Trittbrettfahrers vor, mit dem guten Ruf von Dialerschutz.de Geld zu verdienen und Verbraucher in die Irre zu führen. Der Universal Boards wurde durch das Gericht unter anderem verboten, unter der Domain „dialer-schutz.org“ gegen Bezahlung Informationen zum Thema Dialer-Missbrauch anzubieten. Zudem wurde der GmbH untersagt, für den Zugang zu Informationen zu werben, die es auf dialer-schutz.org in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt. 

Das Internetportal Dialerschutz.de ist seit drei Jahren online, informiert umfassend und in aktuellen Nachrichten über die Themen Dialer, Mehrwertdienste, und den Schutz vor Missbrauch solcher Dienste. Verbraucher bekommen diese Informationen kostenlos, da Dialerschutz.de sich durch Werbung finanziert. Doch der gute Ruf und die Bekanntheit unserer Seite, die unter anderem von der Bundesregierung, Behörden, Polizeidienststellen und Verbraucherschutzorganisationen empfohlen wird, rief einen Trittbrettfahrer auf den Plan. Die Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG, bisher vor allem für Dialer-Angebote bekannt, startete im Dezember unter der Domain „dialer-schutz.org“ eine Seite, auf der Besuchern versprochen wurde, sie könnten gegen Bezahlung Informationen zu Dialern und Missbrauch von Mehrwertdiensten erhalten. Dabei wurde bei den Besuchern durch entsprechende Formulierungen der Eindruck erweckt, sie seien auf der „echten“ Seite Dialerschutz.de gelandet. In wechselnden Layouts wurde ihnen unter anderem versprochen, sie erhielten nach der Bezahlung „weitere Links zu Dialerschutz-Foren und Verbraucherschutz-Organisationen“, „wichtige Hinweise zum Kleingedruckten (Dialer-AGB's etc.)“, „Anleitungen zum Finden und Löschen von illegalen Dialern, Tricks zum Auffinden versteckter illegaler Dialer etc.“ – also Informationen, die es bei Dialerschutz.de tatsächlich gibt. Ein Test ergab allerdings, dass die versprochenen Informationen nach der Einwilligung zum Lastschriftverfahren auf dialer-schutz.org gar nicht zu finden waren. Es wurde also der Zugang zu nicht vorhandenen Informationen beworben und verkauft. 

Nachdem die Universal Boards GmbH ihre Seite auch in Form eines Partnerprogramms vertrieb, also Webmaster das Angebot auf ihren jeweiligen Seiten bewerben sollten, sah sich Dialerschutz.de zu rechtlichen Schritten gezwungen – zum ersten Mal in seiner dreijährigen Geschichte. Denn es ging nicht nur um den guten Ruf von Dialerschutz.de, der angesichts der Verwechslungsgefahr akut gefährdet war; es ging vor allem darum, Hilfe suchende Verbraucher und Dialer-Opfer vor einem irreführenden Angebot zu schützen.

Weil eine Abmahnung erfolglos blieb, erwirkte Dialerschutz.de, vertreten von Rechtsanwalt Hagen Hild (Augsburg), jetzt vor dem Landgericht München I eine entsprechende einstweilige Verfügung. Damit wurde der Universal Boards die Verwendung der Domain dialer-schutz.org untersagt. Ebenfalls wurde dem Unternehmen verboten, „im geschäftlichen Verkehr im Bereich Informationen über Einwählprogramme ins Internet, Mehrwertdienste, Servicenummern und/oder über den Missbrauch von diesen die Zeichen Dialerschutz und/oder Dialer-Schutz zu benutzen oder damit zu werben.“ Das Gericht kam zur Auffassung, dass hierbei eine Verwechslungsgefahr mit dem Werktitel Dialerschutz.de bestehe. „Die glaubhaft gemachte hohe Bekanntheit der unter der Bezeichnung „dialerschutz“ betriebenen Webseiten des Antragstellers begründet vorliegend für dieses Zeichen Werktitelschutz und hinreichende Kennzeichnungskraft“, heißt es in der Begründung des Gerichts. „Im übrigen stünden im konkret zu beurteilenden Fall auch wettbewerbsrechtliche Unterlassungsansprüche zur Verfügung.“ Außerdem wurde dem Unternehmen verboten, für den Zugang zu Informationen zu werben, die es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt: „Die von den Antragsgegnern beworbenen Themen werden im kostenpflichtigen Informationsportal nicht konkret zur Verfügung gestellt“, stellten die Richter fest (LG München I, Az 33 O 24216/04).

„Das bedeutet nicht nur, dass die Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG die Domain dialer-schutz.org nicht mehr nutzen darf, sondern auch, dass diese allgemein, etwa auf Webseiten oder in Meta-Tags, die Bezeichnung Dialerschutz nicht mehr verwenden darf. Damit ist Dialerschutz bestmöglich vor Nachahmern geschützt“, erklärte Rechtsanwalt Hild, juristischer Berater von Dialerschutz.de. „Gleichzeitig ist die Entscheidung auch ein Sieg für die Verbraucher, denn die Firma Universal Boards darf zukünftig nicht mehr mit Informationen werben, die es tatsächlich im kostenpflichtigen Bereich nicht gibt.“ Außerdem müssten Verbraucher zukünftig darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ihnen ein Widerrufsrecht zusteht. „Da die einstweilige Verfügung auch gegen den Geschäftsführer erlassen wurde, sind nicht nur die Webseiten der Firma Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG betroffen, sondern eventuell weitere Webseiten, für die dieser verantwortlich ist“, so Hild weiter. 

Die einstweilige Verfügung wurde am Montag dem Gerichtsvollzieher übermittelt und sollte damit am heutigen Dienstag, spätestens Mittwoch rechtskräftig zugestellt werden. Dialerschutz.de bedauert ausdrücklich, dass eine außergerichtliche Einigung in diesem Fall nicht möglich war. „Wir unterstützen jeden gerne, der Menschen für die Dialer-Problematik sensibilisieren will“, so Sascha Borowski, Betreiber von Dialerschutz.de. „Schließlich ist es auch uns ein Anliegen, dass ein Wachstumsmarkt wie die telefonischen Mehrwertdienste nicht durch schwarze Schafe der Branche kaputt gemacht wird.“ Andererseits könne es nicht sein, dass Trittbrettfahrer den guten Ruf von Dialerschutz.de ausnutzen, um auf Kosten hilfesuchender User mit Tricks Geld zu verdienen. „Deshalb mussten wir in diesem Fall zu rechtlichen Mitteln greifen, um uns und vor allem die Verbraucher zu schützen.“

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=225

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

*Die Moral von der Geschicht für die 'Nimmersatten'*

Das ist die volle Dröhnung moralischer Belehrung für die, die es nötig hatten. Und ein Segen für den Rest der Welt.

Viele fragwürdige Geschäfte im Internet leben davon, dass die Betreiber sehr raffiniert die Grenze des Nicht-Explizit-Verbotenen kennen und gnadenlos ausnutzen. Sie setzen darauf, dass sie, wenn ihr Treiben doch auffällt, ein genügend großes Schlupfloch für die gefahrlose Flucht im Hintergrund haben.

Der Fuchs bei den Gebrüdern Grimm war klug genug, hier sehr vorsichtig zu Werke zu gehen. Wenn die Gier zu groß wird wie bei 'Nimmersatt', dann kann es teuer werden.

Fragwürdige Geschäfte sind www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]traditionell beschwerdelastig.[/url] Nun haben sich die seriösen Geschäftsleute mit dem findigen Rechtsbeistand offensichtlich gründlich verrechnet.

Das ist die gute Nachricht. Die Schlupflöcher werden kleiner und offensichtlich falsch eingeschätzt.

Der 'Patzer' wiegt schwer. Man hat in einschlägigen Foren mit viel Getöse Werbung für das genannte Projekt gemacht. Es sollte hohe Erträge für die Werber bringen. Die Reaktionszeit der Suchmaschinen auf neue Suchwortseiten beträgt einige Wochen. Wer also hier mitverdienen wollte, stellt nun fest, dass der Ertrag ausbleibt.

Insofern ist das nicht ein Schuss vor den Bug, sondern ein Volltreffer in die Bordwand unterhalb der Wasserlinie. Nun ist 'Schotten dicht' und 'Wasser schöpfen' angesagt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2005)

...ich find´s gut so! Sascha, mein Kompliment für die ergriffene Initiative.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

Gratulation!
Für mich ist die geschilderte Entwicklung auch ein Beweis dafür, wie schlagkräftig das Forum inzwischen geworden ist.
Also, liebe Dialerdetlevs, zieht euch warm an und meldet euch bei eurer zuständigen Arbeitsagentur.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Januar 2005)

Ich liebe es wenn in der Schwanthalerstraße Blitze einschlagen!

Vielen Dank an Sascha!
Nebelwolf


----------



## Mr. Cutty (11 Januar 2005)

Waren hier nicht mal mehr Postings?


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2005)

http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/16393
das Entscheidende steht auf der zweiten Seite:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/16393/1


> Ob Lastschrift oder Dialer: Die tatsächlichen Informationen entsprachen nicht den Versprechungen auf der Website. Sascha Borowski sah sich zum Handeln gezwungen. Er ließ D. GmbH abmahnen. "Das ist eigentlich nicht meine Art, aber hier stand auch der Ruf von Dialerschutz.de auf dem Spiel", so Borowski zu onlinekosten.de.
> 
> Syndikus droht
> 
> ...



tf


----------



## Mr. Cutty (11 Januar 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/16393
> das Entscheidende steht auf der zweiten Seite:
> http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/16393/1
> 
> ...


Trotzdem macht der D.  weiter und zwar mit einer anderen Domain.

Steht so bei Dialercenter im Forum.


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem macht der D. weiter und zwar mit einer anderen Domain.
> Steht so bei Dialercenter im Forum.


alle von uns getesteten  Domains sind abgeschaltet. Bei Verstößen gegen die Auflagen der EV
werden die rechtlichen Mittel ausgeschöpft 

tf


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Januar 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54986



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Dialerschutz.de erwirkt Verfügung gegen Dialer-Anbieter
> 
> Die Betreiber der Verbraucherschutz-Site Dialerschutz.de haben am Landgericht München eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen den Münchner Dialer-Anbieter Universal Boards und dessen Geschäftsführer M. D.  erwirkt. Dem Unternehmen wird vom Gericht unter anderem verboten, unter der Domain dialer-schutz.org gegen Bezahlung Informationen zum Thema Dialer-Missbrauch anzubieten. Zudem wird ihm untersagt, für den Zugang zu solchen Informationen zu werben, die es auf dialer-schutz.org in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Einstweilige Verfügung: Dialerschutz.de geht gegen Trittbrettfahrer vor*
> 
> Dialerschutz.de hat vor dem Landgericht München I eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Münchner Unternehmen Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG und dessen Geschäftsführer erwirkt. Damit geht Dialerschutz.de gegen den Versuch eines Trittbrettfahrers vor, mit dem guten Ruf von Dialerschutz.de Geld zu verdienen und Verbraucher in die Irre zu führen.


Glückwunsch! Wenn mehr Firmen/Site-Betreiber gegen diese Form der Rufausbeutung vorgehen würden, wäre die Zahl von Domains, die Suchmaschinen vollmüllen, sicher überschaubar klein.


----------



## rohbau (11 Januar 2005)

Juppi,

das habt Ihr gut gemacht!!!

*Einer weniger, der die User mit Dialer zumüllt...*

Weiter so!!!



In diesem Sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2005)

rohbau schrieb:
			
		

> *Einer weniger, der die User mit Dialer zumüllt...*



So weit ist es  noch nicht, die anderen Sites mit Dialerschrott  sind nach wie  vor in Betrieb...

cp


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem macht der D.  weiter und zwar mit einer anderen Domain.
> 
> Steht so bei Dialercenter im Forum.


Hunde, die kläffen, beißen nicht.

Das werden wir erst in einigen Tagen sehen, was wirklich passiert. In der EV wurde auch etwas zum Inhalt der Werbung und zum Inhalt des wirklichen Angebots gesagt sowie über die erforderliche Aufklärung der Verbraucher im Vorfeld.

Da sind wir mal gespannt, wie die zukünftigen Angebote konkret gestaltet sein werden.

Ich bin sicher, dass hier substanzielle Verbesserungen für die Verbraucher enthalten sein werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (11 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> In der EV wurde auch etwas zum Inhalt der Werbung und zum Inhalt des wirklichen Angebots gesagt


*[Ironie]* Für Textanrisse, die auf selbst recherchierten Meldungen von dialerschutz beruhen, wurden doch sicher Info-Honorare gezahlt? *[/Ironie aus]*


			
				dialerschutz schrieb:
			
		

> News vom 18. August 2004
> vom 18.08.2004 21:15:17
> Verbraucherministerium: Dialer-Verbot in Deutschland „nicht sinnvoll“
> (...) erklärte eine Sprecherin des Ministeriums gegenüber Dialerschutz.de.





			
				M.D.-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer-Verbot in Deutschland laut Verbraucherministerium nicht sinnvoll Mehr dazu auf Anfrage in unserem Forum


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Ich sehe es als einen wesentlichen Schritt in die richtige Richtung an, was die Verantwortlichen von dialerschutz.de hier für die Verbraucher erreicht haben.

Es darf nicht mit etwas geworben werden, was es nach dem Bezahlen nicht tatsächlich gibt. Eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, aber bei seriösen Geschäftsleuten scheinbar nicht.

Der Anspruch wäre für geschädigte Verbraucher sehr schwer durchsetzbar. Als Teilanspruch im Rahmen dieser EV ist aber sehr klar und schnell feststellbar, ob ein solcher Fall gegebenenfalls vorliegen könnte.

Also ein substanzieller Fortschritt, über den Einzelfall hinaus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mr. Cutty (11 Januar 2005)

Warum ging einige Zeit lang das Forum nicht?

Ich zitiere mal von Dialerfroum.de oder ich sage da D.-Forum:


_weder ist das Zitieren gestattet (laut deren eigener Regeln)  , noch das Posten von 
kommerziellen URLs hier,  daher das Zitat gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
inaktive URLs oder deaktivierte URLs können geduldet werden 
modaction _


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2005)

Nach gründlichem Studium der EV wird er einsehen müssen, dass dies ein Irrweg ist

tf 

PS: wenn jede Aussage dieser Foren ernstzunehmen wäre....


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Artikel aus den genannten geschlossenen Forum stehen unter strengen Copyright. Der Rest der Welt würde besser auf die Peinlichkeit der Kenntnisnahme des dortigen Niveaus verzichten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mr. Cutty (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ging einige Zeit lang das Forum nicht?
> 
> Ich zitiere mal von Dialerfroum.de oder ich sage da D. -Forum:
> 
> ...


Ihr seit dann auch nicht besser wie der D.  wegen Eurer ständigen Zensiererei. Das macht der dort nämlich auch ständig.

Übrigens: Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind auch kommerziell und dann dürftet Ihr nicht einmal Eure eigenen Links zu Artikeln hier posten.


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind auch kommerziell


Ach ja?
Weißt Du was, was ich nicht weiß?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2005)

> Übrigens: Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind auch kommerziell und dann dürftet Ihr nicht einmal Eure eigenen Links zu Artikeln hier posten.



Vielleicht haben die Mods und Admins die Mods und Admins vorher um Erlaubnis gefragt?


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit dann auch nicht besser wie der D. wegen Eurer ständigen Zensiererei. Das macht der dort nämlich auch ständig.
> 
> Übrigens: Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind auch kommerziell und dann dürftet Ihr nicht einmal Eure eigenen Links zu Artikeln hier posten.


Das ist doppelter Unsinn.

In diesem Forum kann nicht überprüft werden, ob die Aussagen zutreffend sind und der genannten Person zuzurechnen sind. Möglicherweise falsche Unterstellungen und manipulierte Aussagen wollen wir hier nicht lesen. Punkt.

Der Rest ist einfach Kappes.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de sind auch kommerziell


Ach wieviel hast du denn Eintritt gelöhnt?  poste nicht so einen Mist 
die NUBS sind als Selbstschutz gegen genau diese Knaben, wenn du das nicht verstehn willst, ist das dein Bier 
seit den drei einzigen wenig erhellenden Postings im August letzten Jahres ist noch kein weiteres Posting gekommen
auf einmal diese Betriebssamkeit , seltsam  

cp


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> seit den drei einzigen wenig erhellenden Postings im August letzten Jahres ist noch kein weiteres Posting gekommen
> auf einmal diese Betriebssamkeit , seltsam


Warum seltsam? IM war immer schon ein Quartalsposter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mr. Cutty (11 Januar 2005)

Dieser Thread hatte heute früh am Anfang Postings die jetzt nicht mehr da sind. Ansonsten ist mir der Rest von Deinem Posting sowas von egal.


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hatte heute früh am Anfang Postings die jetzt nicht mehr da sind. Ansonsten ist mir der Rest von Deinem Posting sowas von egal.


In einem gepflegten Forum hat alles seinen Platz, auch abschweifendes Betrachten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8771

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 Januar 2005)

Mr. Cutty schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Thread hatte heute früh am Anfang Postings die jetzt nicht mehr da sind.



Falls Du bspw. auf meines anspielen solltest... das ist per PN geklärt worden.


----------



## Eniac (11 Januar 2005)

Im offenen Forum vom dialercenter wähnen sich einige der seriösen Geschäftsleute[tm]  bereits am Rande von Hartz IV, Krokodilstränchen fliessen reichlich und die Nerven liegen blank. Für einen unterhaltsamen Abend bei Cola und Popcorn ist also bestens gesorgt.


Eniac


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2005)

Eniac schrieb:
			
		

> Im offenen Forum vom dialercenter wähnen sich einige der seriösen Geschäftsleute[tm]  bereits am Rande von Hartz IV, Krokodilstränchen fliessen reichlich und die Nerven liegen blank.


Wie reichlich werden die Tränchen erst fliessen, wenn die neuen Dialer-Einwahlfenster 
 der RegTP verbindlich werden, sollten schon mal nach Sonderangeboten von Großpackungen 
Papiertaschentüchern  Ausschau halten und Vorräte anlegen....
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=219

cp


----------



## technofreak (11 Januar 2005)

Bevor weitere anonyme Poster URLs abzusetzen versuchen , sollten sie die NUBS lesen

getestet wurden URLS die umittelbar als Trittbrettfahrerei auszumachen sind. 
Dass  es daneben  noch andere gibt, interessiert weniger.  Wenn jemand Dialerpräservativ.de
 oder Dialerkondom.cc  anmeldet,  kann  ihm das keiner  verbieten.  Sollte er jedoch dort Content von DS 
"verwerten" könnte das Ärger geben 

tf

PS: 
Fortsetzung der Abschweifungen im OT 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=88950#88950


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2005)

was spielt der sich eigentlich hier so auf , will er den Thread vollmüllen? 

scheint wirklich  der Gelegenheitsposter (im Quartal)  bzw ein Helfershelfer zu sein. Der Thread paßt  wohl einigen nicht 
ins Konzept. Da holt man die Reservekolonne aus dem Keller 


cp


----------



## dotshead (11 Januar 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sascha und Co. Ich freue mich von tiefstem Herzen, dass ihr diesem "Schm***" (wer x braucht, darf sie gern selber einsetzen) Einhalt geboten habt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke 

mit fettem lächeln im Gesicht.


----------



## galdikas (12 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> In wechselnden Layouts wurde [Interessenten] unter anderem versprochen, sie erhielten nach der Bezahlung weitere Links zu Dialerschutz-Foren und Verbraucherschutz-Organisationen, wichtige Hinweise zum Kleingedruckten (Dialer-AGB's etc.), Anleitungen zum Finden und Löschen von illegalen Dialern, Tricks zum Auffinden versteckter illegaler Dialer etc. (...) Ein Test ergab allerdings, dass die versprochenen Informationen nach der Einwilligung zum Lastschriftverfahren auf dialer-schutz.org gar nicht zu finden waren. (...)
> 
> Außerdem wurde [Universal Boards] verboten, für den Zugang zu Informationen zu werben, die es in Wirklichkeit gar nicht gibt: Die von den Antragsgegnern beworbenen Themen werden im kostenpflichtigen Informationsportal nicht konkret zur Verfügung gestellt, stellten die Richter fest (LG München I, Az 33 O 24216/04).



Klar ist, daß zumindest (unergiebige, wegen des immensen Streitwerts vorwiegend aus anwaltlichem Gebühreninteresse interessante) Ansprüche (nur) gegen das Unternehmen Universal Boards auf Unterlassung bestehen. Sowohl ein Anspruch auf Unterlassung 

1.) der (Weiter-)Verwendung der Domainbezeichnung "dialer-schutz.org", zumindest  im Zusammenhang mit der Werbung für ähnliche Dienstleistungen wie den bei "dialerschutz.de" angebotenen, ( § 15 MarkenG), als auch auf Unterlassung

2.) des unlauteren (Weiter-)Werbens für nicht-existente Dienste,  § 3 UWG.

ABER:

Wurde gegen ......  auch Strafanzeige erstattet?

1.) Wegen *widerrechtlicher* ( = vorsätzlicher) Kennzeichenverletzung 

_ Wer im geschäftlichen Verkehr widerrechtlich (...)  entgegen § 15 Abs. 2: 

"Dritten ist es untersagt, die geschäftliche Bezeichnung oder ein ähnliches Zeichen im geschäftlichen Verkehr unbefugt in einer Weise zu benutzen, die geeignet ist, Verwechslungen mit der geschützten Bezeichnung hervorzurufen."

eine Bezeichnung oder ein Zeichen benutzt (...)  wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Handelt der Täter gewerbsmäßig, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder Geldstrafe.

Der Versuch ist strafbar.

In den Fällen des Absätzes 1 wird die Tat nur auf Antrag verfolgt, (...) _
§ 143 MarkenG
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/demgt8.html#143

2. Wegen strafbarer Werbung mit unwahren Angaben?

_Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, *durch unwahre Angaben* irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft._
§ 16 Absatz 1 UGW
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#16

gal.

_editiert modaction  _


----------



## A John (12 Januar 2005)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist, daß zumindest (unergiebige, wegen des immensen Streitwerts vorwiegend aus anwaltlichem Gebühreninteresse interessante) Ansprüche (nur) gegen das Unternehmen Universal Boards auf Unterlassung bestehen. Sowohl ein Anspruch auf Unterlassung


In einem Szeneforum stand vorübergehend zu lesen, das sich der GF einer Dialerfirma für einen Spendentopf zu Gunsten seines Anwaltes verwenden wolle.
Vielleicht tut er dies ja nach dem Hartz-IV Motto: Fördern und fordern.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 1.) der (Weiter-)Verwendung der Domainbezeichnung "dialer-schutz.org", zumindest  im Zusammenhang mit der Werbung für ähnliche Dienstleistungen wie den bei "dialerschutz.de" angebotenen, ( § 15 MarkenG), als auch auf Unterlassung


Den Missbrauch von Markennamen sieht er anscheinend recht locker und lässt sich das auch, wie man im Netz lesen kann, was kosten.

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (12 Januar 2005)

Die Nerven liegen blank, md muss von seinen "Kollegen" einstecken, der Google-Cache kann evt. md zum Verhängnis bzgl. Intexus werden, die Dialer-Gemeinde im Durcheinander:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=980&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=982&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Stalker2002 (12 Januar 2005)

Es war schon immer Super-Marios liebstes Hobby, sich selber lautstark und bei maximaler Öffentlichkeit, in's eigene Knie zu ballern.
Mein Weltbild wäre in ernsthafter Gefahr™, wurde er damit ausgerechnet jetzt aufhören... :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (18 Januar 2005)

*Update 18. Januar 2005: Universal Boards akzeptiert einstweilige Verfügung*

Mit Schreiben vom 18. Januar 2005 hat der Rechtsanwalt der Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG mitgeteilt, dass die einstweilige Verfügung des Landgerichts München I "als endgültige und zwischen den Parteien materiell-rechtlich verbindliche Regelung" anerkannt werde. Insbesondere werde "auf das Rechtsmittel des Widerspruchs" verzichtet, heißt es in dem uns vorliegenden Schreiben aus München. Somit wird es nicht mehr zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung in der Hauptsache kommen. Der Fall ist abgeschlossen - sofern sich das Unternehmen und sein Geschäftsführer an die Auflagen des Landgerichts halten. Anderenfalls droht ihnen die Verhängung eines Ordnungsgeldes von bis zu 250.000 Euro. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=225

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dotshead (18 Januar 2005)

Strike. Auch wenn der eine oder andere mir das nicht glauben wird. Ich freue mich aufrichtig mit Dialerschutz und auch Computerbetrug.

Gratulation aus ME

Stephan


----------



## A John (18 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Update 18. Januar 2005: Universal Boards akzeptiert einstweilige Verfügung*


WHOW!
*Und was haben sie getönt:*

Ist ja alles kein Problem......
Natürlich werden wir dagegen vorgehen......
Unserer Meinung sind sämtliche Vorwürfe haltlos wen nicht gar gelogen......

Und in einem inzwischen gelöschten Posting stand zu lesen, dass man angeblich bis zum Europäischen Gerichtshof gehen wolle. 
 :vlol: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## dotshead (18 Januar 2005)

Hi Axel,

bitte unbedingt weiterlesen (den Thread) gerade aktuell.

Grüsse 

Stephan


----------



## A John (18 Januar 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Axel,
> bitte unbedingt weiterlesen (den Thread) gerade aktuell.
> Grüsse
> Stephan


Interessant. Der würde selbst Lebenslänglich mit anschließender Sicherheitsverwahrung noch als Freispruch verekaufen. :roll: 
Nach all dem Getöse sehe ich das als Notbremsung einschließlich abwürgen des Motors. :lol: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## galdikas (19 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Schreiben vom 18. Januar 2005 hat der Rechtsanwalt der Universal Boards GmbH & Co KG mitgeteilt, dass die einstweilige Verfügung des Landgerichts München I "als endgültige und zwischen den Parteien materiell-rechtlich verbindliche Regelung" anerkannt werde. Insbesondere werde "auf das Rechtsmittel des Widerspruchs" verzichtet, heißt es in dem uns vorliegenden Schreiben aus München. Somit wird es nicht mehr zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung in der Hauptsache kommen.



Das LG München hatte ja meines Wissens "nur" über die beantragte (vorläufige) Verurteilung der Universal Boards(!) zur (zukünftigen) Unterlassung eines beanstandeten Bezeichnungsgebrauchs und eines bestimmten Wettbewerbsverhaltens (vorläufig) entschieden, *aber* ....



> Der Fall ist abgeschlossen -



.... wurde gegen [...] auch Strafantrag gestellt, aus den oben genannten Gründen?  

gal.

[Name editiert/sascha]


----------



## sascha (19 Januar 2005)

no comment.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (22 Januar 2005)

Bin gerade über ein Posting von Qoppa (im Thread zum 090090000606 Dialer) gestolpert, das sich ob der Entwicklung mit dialer-schutz.org fast visionär liest, und mir ein erhebliches Schmunzeln entlockt hat, das ich mit den Forenteilnehmern teilen möchte... 


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Qoppa, solltest mal bei Universal Boards nachfragen, was die Dir für Deine Geschäftsidee zahlen  
TSCN


----------



## Qoppa (24 Januar 2005)

... und gleich eine Abmahnung wegen Urheberrecht draufhaun??   

Gab´s da nicht mal einen Anwalt, der sich auf sowas spezialisiert hat?  :holy:


----------

